# Candace Owens Puts The " Damn Liar ! " Rep Ted Lieu in His Place !!!!



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

*" Little " Ted Lieu tries to pull a fast one on Candace Owens 
and gets one big bucket of Democratic Dung thrown 
back in his face...….







Both The " Penguin " and the " Pickle " were stuffed turkey after she got thru with those two " Little " mental midgets !*


----------

